# How do I keep rust from getting worse?



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm going to paint my ride in a few months. I have to study up a little more and save money too..

The car has rust now. I cant garage it so I know when the snow hits it will get worse.
How can I stop this?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

how bad is it? you could start by removing some of it yourself


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

some is bad. the bottom of the door is rusted kind bad and some parts that crease in the metal have small rust on it. what should I do? just sand it down?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Oct 31 2005, 06:42 PM~4109712
> *some is bad. the bottom of the door is rusted kind bad and some parts that crease in the metal have small rust on it. what should I do? just sand it down?
> *


cut out the holes,grind down the surface rust and spray everything with a metal conditioner,then paint it with a epoxy primer or por-15,w.e you do dont leave any metal unfinished or it will rust overnight.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

Here's my situation...

I'm pretty broke..actually I'm saving up for a wedding..anyway
The car has rust and is in desparate need of paint and a little body work. I want to do the body work and possibly prime it so I can paint it in a month or two. I don't drive it very much...just to school a few times a week. I wont have access to much equiptment, and I'm thinking that I will just rent a storage garage for a while and do what I can. I have a few things that I want to get working right before the cold really hits..
here are my questions...

1.) is there a primer that I can use that comes in a spray can? 
2.) if I cut out the rust how do I cut it without a welder...how can I put the new metal on? Is there a cold weld product that would work?
3.) I am really new to this, but I will get it eventually...got any suggestions?
4.) on smartshoppersinc they have a kit for like 160 bucks. is that a good deal? good paint? could I do better for the price? Is it enough for a 79 Grand Prix?

Thanks for all the help guys, don't laugh if I said some stupid shit...(especially about the cold weld lol) I'm just new to this stuff..


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

here's a pic of the rust...this is the worst of it..


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## axe_clown (Oct 31, 2005)

get a sand blaster get primer


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Oct 31 2005, 09:58 PM~4110723
> *Here's my situation...
> 
> I'm pretty broke..actually I'm saving up for a wedding..anyway
> ...




can anyone answer thes questions for me?


----------



## axe_clown (Oct 31, 2005)

im tellen u get a sand blaster go to wall mart get grey primer and spray the shit out of it...


or u can eve use a drill and a wire brush attatment were thre is rust grind it off and primer it

you can alwas primer it then put in metal latter when u get money but at least the rust wont get worse

if i were u if the paint jobs not that nice rent a sand blaster and start blasten the rust away then primer it all


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by axe_clown_@Nov 2 2005, 03:16 PM~4122448
> *im tellen u get a sand blaster go to wall mart get grey primer and spray the shit out of it...
> or u can eve use a drill and  a wire brush attatment were thre is rust grind it off and primer it
> 
> ...


 so the primer at walmart comes in a spray can?

I won't have access to a paint booth or compressor for a month or two..

What is a good primer to get?


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Nov 2 2005, 03:46 PM~4122717
> *so the primer at walmart comes in a spray can?
> 
> I won't have access to a paint booth or compressor for a month or two..
> ...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, I wasn't going to post on here cuz it sounds like you just won't be able to do it..............but


You have no way around it.........that needs to be cut off and metal patched.....there is no easy way to it eather.....you will need a welder when doing the patch work.

As for the primer.......Epoxy only....and it will have to be sprayed on.

Now I know you said you didn't have access to a welder or compressor.....but there are still some things you can do to at lest stop it from getting worse...

A stripping drill atatchment will help you clean it up some, then use "naval jelly" carefull though, it's an acid.

Clean it, prep it, and get you're self a quart of epoxy primer with hardner.....mix it in a cup and use a foam brush (yes brush) and brush the epoxy on in light coats....

It won't be pretty, but it will be protected


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Nov 3 2005, 01:12 PM~4128607
> *Ok, I wasn't going to post on here cuz it sounds like you just won't be able to do it..............but
> You have no way around it.........that needs to be cut off and metal patched.....there is no easy way to it eather.....you will need a welder when doing the patch work.
> 
> ...




Thank you for posting man, I felt like people were just ignoring me..  

I know I'm new to this stuff..I'm gonna learn it..just getting everything situated right now. 
Thanks for your advise. I'm gonna try to get access to that paint booth/body shop as soon as I can. I'll be back on here asking some more questions when I come to it. 

oh, so how much do I need to cut out of that door? How do I wrap the metal around the edge? (where it closes)

what kind of metal and where do I get it? 

Thanks again


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

buy a new lower door skin,they come molded already so you just cut slide in and weld


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 3 2005, 03:24 PM~4129597
> *buy a new lower door skin,they come molded already so you just cut slide in and weld
> *



where can I get it from? Do they sell it on the internet?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

ASk a local supplier about a Metal etching primer. I dont know all the details But my 64 is down to the metal and is starting to get light surface rust. I was told to use this. Hope it helps


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

thank you.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Nov 7 2005, 12:55 AM~4152722
> *ASk a local supplier about a Metal etching primer. I dont know all the details But my 64 is down to the metal and is starting to get light surface rust. I was told to use this. Hope it helps
> *


THERES NO RUST IN CALIFORNIA..... :biggrin: 

im wondering the same as concrete..

i m down to renting.. i think ill rent a sand(media) blaster, do my doors, hood, fenders, and trunklid in my garage...

im just trying to figure out what i will do for clean up..

i think ill just get two big tarps, and make a make-shift "booth" or at least a "cup" like curtain, so it will catch the media, so i wont have to sweep it all up....


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

Blow it up! Jokin! Por 15 works for me! You don't even have to clean it! Just dust the surface off and put it right over the rust! Put it on for now to stop the rust till you figure out how you want to repair it after the snow season! Ohh yeah! make sure to wear gloves!


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hundredxsbetter_@Nov 7 2005, 02:59 PM~4156543
> *Blow it up! Jokin! Por 15 works for me! You don't even have to clean it! Just dust the surface off and put it right over the rust! Put it on for now to stop the rust till you figure out how you want to repair it after the snow season! Ohh yeah! make sure to wear gloves!
> *



I looked it up. Looks pretty good. Thanks.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Nov 7 2005, 06:47 PM~4157909
> *I looked it up. Looks pretty good. Thanks.
> *


how much does that stuff go for??

i'd like to try it out.. i hear a lot of good about it...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

alright i need to chime in here a bit............


i KNOW FOR A FACT people will not agree with me..............

but here is a BACKYARD fix that i do when i can't get the garage :biggrin: 







my tools are.........


7 inch grinder with a special attached pad for an 40 and 80 grit discs

an electric drill with a special pad and a wire wheel

an electric palm sander

a small hand block

body filler

spot putty

spray on rust converter

2 gallon compressor (small)

$3 can of high build





this is what works for me, i have been doing it this way BEFORE i had any air......

it is total backyard.......



now i know ALOT of people will tell you spray can primer is no good but i have witnessed it through 3 winters (3 years) on a fender i sprayed 3 good coats of $3 high build primer........NO RUST for 3 years strong......


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 9 2005, 01:32 AM~4169208
> *alright i need to chime in here a bit............
> i KNOW FOR A FACT people will not agree with me..............
> 
> ...


whats the body filler for? i hope you dont mean slap it over it like its all good,and yes ive used the spray can etching primer and its pretty good


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

chill out bro like i said this works for me.........


all the materials i listed there WILL BE used and NO RUST will return........


i have been doing this before i had air compressors so i know it works............


by the way i said high build not etching primer.......


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 9 2005, 11:25 AM~4171341
> *chill out bro like i said this works for me.........
> all the materials i listed there WILL BE used and NO RUST will return........
> i have been doing this before i had air compressors so i know it works............
> ...


im sorry but filling in wholes with body filler is the smae as putting duct tape over it.and i suggest a epoxy or etching primer over the cured metal


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

holes.........


let me clarify........



for holes i would replace the metal..........then use marglass then body filelr.then epoxy.........




there are so many ways to skin a cat......


----------

